# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  فابريغاس وسانشيز في برشلونة

## امير الصمت

سيعلن رئيس نادي برشلونة الإسباني لكرة القدم ساندرو روسيل انضمام سيسك  فاربيغاس قائد آرسنال الإنكليزي والتشيلي أليكسيس سانشيز مهاجم أودينيزي  الإيطالي إلى صفوف الفريق الكاتالوني من مدينة برشلونة الثلاثاء المقبل،  بعد عودته من بوينوس ايرس حيث تابع حفل افتتاح مسابقة كوبا أميركا، بحسب ما  ذكرت صحيفة "أس" الإسبانية.                وأضافت الصحيفة أن قيمة عقد سانشيز ستبلغ 27 مليون يورو مع لاعب  إضافي ومكافآت اللاعب، في حين سيصل فابريغاس مقابل 35 مليون يورو زائد  مكافآت الدولي الإسباني.       
         وكانت صحيفة سبورت صحيفة سبورت المقربة من نادي برشلونة قد أكدت أن  انفراجا كبيرا حصل في صفقتي شراء الإسباني سيسك فابريغاس من آرسنال  الانكليزي والتشيلي اليكسيس سانشير من اودينيزي الايطالي، خلال الساعات  الأخيرة، وذلك بعدما وافق الفريق الكتالوني على دفع مبلغ 27 مليون يورو  متبوعة بـ13 مليون على شكل مكافآت تصرف لاحقا لأودينيزي الذي لم يمانع  مطالبا بضمانات حقيقية لتسديد المبلغ.       
         وقرر برشلونة القيام بعميلة شراء سانشيز على هذا النحو حتى يتمكن من توفير السيولة المطلوبة للتعاقد مع فابريغاس أيضاً.       
         وقالت الصحيفة أن لاعب خط وسط ارسنال يبحث حالياً عن بيت جديد في  برشلونة بعد أن وافق الفريق الكتالوني على دفع مبلغ 35 مليون يورو بالإضافة  إلى بعض الحوافز للنادي اللندني.       
         وكثيرا ما أعرب فابريغاس عن رغبته في العودة إلى الفريق الذي تأسس  داخل أسواره، في الوقت الذي حالت رغبة المدرب أرسين فينغر دون تحقيق ذلك،  وقد وصلت الأمور بين اللاعب الاسباني ومدربه الفرنسي حد القطيعة فذهبت  مساعي الاحتفاظ به أدراج الرياح، خصوصا بعد الضغوط التي مارسها لاعبو  برشلونة على مواطنهم في كثير من الأحيان.       
         يشار إلى أن فيدريكو باستوريللو وكيل اللاعب الإيطالي جوزيبي روسي  مهاجم نادي فياريال الإسباني، أكد أن صفقة انتقال موكله إلى برشلونة تعثرت  بسبب مساعي النادي الكتالوني الناجحة لاستقطاب أليكسيس سانشيز وسيسك  فابريغاس

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

